
Lassie Errors - ingve
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8674
======
masonic
A meta error here: all of the dogs to play Lassie were _male_.

~~~
Libeste
One of them even had to have wear a merkin to hide the fact.

But it's besides the point, since Lassie, the character, was female.

